# Pipe Smoking, Pros and Cons vs. Cigars



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

Pros
- Much cheaper then cigars per time spent smoking, though perhaps not by weight...
- Smoke doesn't leave a rancid smell on everything it touches, generally will not stink up a room for more then a day.

Cons
- What can brown do for you? When I smoke a pipe, about 30 minutes later whatever is in my "system" upgrades to Expedited 30 Minute Shipping... If you know what I mean. (I mean poop.)
- When you start sweating heavily, say during a work out, even a day after you've smoked a pipe you will smell like an Islay scotch, peaty and salty. Gross.
- Packing and cleaning a pipe are annoying to me, and I hate having to carry around a bag just so I can smoke my pipe outdoors.

Most controversially, the taste of pipe tobacco is a con IMO, compared to cigar tobacco. There is a fundamental difference. The way pipe tobacco affects my body indicates to me that it is more acidic then cigar tobacco, probably not fermented as much if at all. Much more like cigarette tobacco, and the way a room smells after smoking a pipe reinforces this.

Also every pipe tobacco I have smoked has tasted either sickly sweet or like herbs and anise (virginias and english blends, and I've smoked what is supposed to be some of the best of both), or simply like dried vegetable matter. Even if it doesn't have flavor additives it tastes like it does.

In contrast even an inexpensive cigar will have a musky chickencoop tobacco taste, like tobacco should taste. Pleasant even if there aren't hints of 7 year vanilla to be found in it.

The cons would be outweighed if I could find a pipe tobacco that was just plain, strong, mouthwatering tobacco like a cigar.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i guess pips smoking isn't for you with all those "cons".


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> i guess pipe smoking isn't for you with all those "cons".


:tpd:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> i guess pips smoking isn't for you with all those "cons".


:tpd:

Well shut my mouth and call me cornpone!


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

try some purple cow.

and i don't know wtf you are sweating like that, i sure as hell would have that checked out.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

EKG said:


> Pros
> - Smoke doesn't leave a rancid smell on everything it touches, generally will not stink up a room for more then a day.
> 
> Cons
> - When you start sweating heavily, say during a work out, even a day after you've smoked a pipe you will smell like an Islay scotch, peaty and salty. Gross.


These statements seem to contradict each other ...  
I've also never experienced this particular "Con" with pipes or cigars.

If you listed all the tobacco blends you've tried, then suggestions could be made. Otherwise it seems like you have already talked yourself out of pipe smoking.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

EKG said:


> Cons
> - What can brown do for you? When I smoke a pipe, about 30 minutes later whatever is in my "system" upgrades to Expedited 30 Minute Shipping... If you know what I mean. (I mean poop.)
> - When you start sweating heavily, say during a work out, even a day after you've smoked a pipe you will smell like an Islay scotch, peaty and salty. Gross.
> - Packing and cleaning a pipe are annoying to me, and I hate having to carry around a bag just so I can smoke my pipe outdoors.
> ...


Stop smoking shit pipe tobacco


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Maybe you need to find some pipe tobacco flavored with 7 year old Madagascar vanilla?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

cquon said:


> Maybe you need to find some pipe tobacco flavored with 7 year old Madagascar vanilla?


Or find some ISOM pipe tobacco, that stuff is fantastic.


----------



## Loge (Feb 27, 2007)

rutkus said:


> try some purple cow.
> 
> and i don't know wtf you are sweating like that, i sure as hell would have that checked out.


maybe there has been some kind of narcotic in his tobacco


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

EKG said:


> Pros
> - Much cheaper then cigars per time spent smoking, though perhaps not by weight...
> - Smoke doesn't leave a rancid smell on everything it touches, generally will not stink up a room for more then a day.
> 
> ...


I'd love to be able to make an intelligent comment or suggestion to help with your dilemma, but I am at a total loss for words!!! I am truly interested in which pipe tobaccos you have smoked and which cigars you prefer to smoke.

Johnny


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not laughing AT you... okay, maybe I am. Your post may not have come across the way you intended. 
Can you provide us with more ammunition?  
I mean information, of course.

You've forgotten another pro. You can set a pipe down and come back to it MUCH later. Try that with a cigar.


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

Actually if you leave the cigar alone for a couple of hours it will be almost as good as new, that has been my experience. The tars congeal or something.

I have smoked:
Laurel Heights
Vintage Syrian
Haddos Delight
Old Gowrie
Dunhill Nightcap
Pease Odyssey
McC Bombay Extra (actually liked this one well enough)
Westminster (same, somewhat liked it)

And some others. Cigars I enjoy.... Basically everything except the known nasty ones. 5 Vegas, the cigar.com blends (especially cause they're cheap), a bunch more. I've done a few reviews on here if anyone wants to check them out... I'm not going to reprint them here. 

"i guess pips smoking isn't for you with all those "cons"."
Hmm... I guess I don't like tasting stewed prunes, syrupy sweet chocolate and/or anise in what I'm smoking. I want it to taste like tobacco. And musky fermented chickenshit. 

Well, I didn't come here to win a damn popularity contest so tell me how you guys really feel :mn 

This is just my :2 Peace. Out.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EKG said:


> Actually if you leave the cigar alone for a couple of hours it will be almost as good as new, that has been my experience. The tars congeal or something.
> 
> I have smoked:
> Laurel Heights
> ...


Not to be a smartass, but if you don't like so many things about smoking a pipe, then WHY do you want to smoke one? I guess no one really understands where you're coming from and you did kind of step into the pipe forum and degrade our hobby. I'm not real surprised at some the hostility.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

EKG said:


> Actually if you leave the cigar alone for a couple of hours it will be almost as good as new, that has been my experience. The tars congeal or something.
> 
> I have smoked:
> Laurel Heights
> ...


What exactly did you wish to accomplish with this thread? It seems to me that you are against smoking a pipe. Thats all well and good, but it is rude to enter the "Pipe Forum", and tell us that what we smoke is bad. To me, this thread did nothing to educate or inform anyone. Perhaps it is your tastes that are off. The main thing stated in most all newbie pipe threads is that pipes should not be compared to cigars. Kinda like comparing beer and scotch.



EKG said:


> Well, I didn't come here to win a damn popularity contest so tell me how you guys really feel :mn


Why even post this phrase? It is apparent you just came in to stir up shit.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

EKG said:


> - When you start sweating heavily, say during a work out, even a day after you've smoked a pipe you will smell like an Islay scotch, peaty and salty.


No problem for me. I sweat actual Islay Scotch!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

EKG said:


> *Actually if you leave the cigar alone for a couple of hours it will be almost as good as new, that has been my experience. The tars congeal or something.*
> 
> I have smoked:
> Laurel Heights
> ...





EKG said:


> *Actually if you leave the cigar alone for a couple of hours it will be almost as good as new, that has been my experience. The tars congeal or something.*
> 
> *Well, I didn't come here to win a damn popularity contest so tell me how you guys really feel.
> 
> This is just my :2 Peace. Out.*


*Your two highlighted comments, directly above, tell me two things!

One, you don't know squat about cigars, and probably pipe smoking either!!!

Two, when someone acts like a TROLL, talks like a TROLL and makes comments common to a TROLL, they are most likely a TROLL!!!

I am done with this thread!!!:gn *

*What a waste of time!!! * * Johnny*


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

First off I think we should take a breather and count to 10 before this thread degrades to the point of no return.

Second, pipe smoking is not for everyone. I smoke both cigars and pipes and enjoy them equally for their unique aspects. But I don't expect pipe tobacco to taste like cigars ... just like I don't expect bananas to taste like apples. Pipe smoking also takes a bit more effort than cigars - but I find that it's worth it in the end.

You seem to be at least making an attempt to enjoy pipes - but are getting frustrated. Well I suspect that you probably had some of the same frustration when you began cigar smoking as well. There is a wide variety out there and you needed to smoke the good with the bad until you found the ones that fit your tastebuds. Same is true for pipes.

My suggestions are these:

1. Join a pipe tobacco pass or PIF. You will be able to sample more selections.

2. Talk with a local pipe tobacconist and discuss your likes and dislikes of the tobacco blends you've tried. Hopefully he is seasoned enough to suggest others to try and allow you to purchase small quantities ( or even get free samples! ) to keep the expense down.

3. Go to TobaccoReviews.com and read opinions from others who also enjoyed the two blends you mention above. These people might have similiar tastes as you so check out other blends they rated highly and give those a try. You might also do the reverse and search for people who share your dislike with certain blends - then see which ones they do like.

In the end, smoking tobacco should be an enjoyable and relaxing diversion from the stress and activity of a normal day. If you can't find this in pipes, then stick with cigars. This needn't be a popularity contest - but a comradarie of fellow smokers.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

EKG ... here are a few of your prior posts that might help here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=801718&postcount=12

Have your opinions changed on these?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=804115&postcount=9

You might consider getting a few more corncobs. Then devote one to English blends only ... one for Virginias .... and one for aromatics / flavored stuff. That way you can better appreciate the tobacco you are currently smoking vs still tasting the blend you had yesterday.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=521337&postcount=58

I think this was a good post. Maybe you should think along these same lines with regard to pipes.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Great advice, Tedski. :tu


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss EKG. 

I'm sorry almost everything about the pipe overwhelms you.

I'm sorry you have to sit on the toilet to smoke a pipe. I'm sorry you have to take a shower right after you get off the toilet. I'm sorry that the shower right after you get off the toilet may not even save you from smelling gross. 

I'm sorry that pipe tobacco isn't grown with one purpose in mind. I'm sorry tobacco comes in different styles other than deeply fermented. I'm sorry your body chemistry doesn't support any tobacco other than those said non-nasty cigars. I'm sorry pipe tobacco is not cigar tobacco. 

I'm sorry you don't have someone to carry and clean your pipes for you.

I'm sorry pipe tobacco has more than one taste to understand. I'm sorry that pipe tobacco doesn't have musky chicken coop tobacco taste running through every blend. 

I'm sorry that you can't find just plain, strong, mouthwatering tobacco like a cigar in a pipe.

I'm sorry but pipes are not for everyone. I'm sorry you can't enjoy both.

I'm sorry I had to write this.

I'm sorry this had to be the direction of this thread, a real discussion would have been great.

I'm sorry that I’m sorry.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

designwise1 said:


> Great advice, Tedski. :tu


:tpd: Very good post.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Root said:


> I'm sorry for your loss EKG.
> 
> I'm sorry almost everything about the pipe overwhelms you.
> 
> ...


:r :r :tu :tpd:


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Root said:


> I'm sorry you have to sit on the toilet to smoke a pipe. I'm sorry you have to take a shower right after you get off the toilet. I'm sorry that the shower right after you get off the toilet may not even save you from smelling gross.


:r :r


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Root said:


> I'm sorry for your loss EKG.
> 
> I'm sorry almost everything about the pipe overwhelms you.
> 
> ...


:r - :r I can barely type Root - I'm crying over here :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

EKG, I went back through your posts and I am confused as to where the experience of pipe smoking went "sour" for you. You obviously didn't like the first two but you seen to enjoy the others.

EKG-

_"03 McClellands Christmas Cheer&#8230; most unimpressive..."

"When I smoked Vanilla Cream, I soon became ill and had to lie down for 2 hours, it was like smoking syrup."

"MacBaren Vintage Syrian&#8230;I enjoy it after or even before breakfast when my palate is fresh. It's sophisticated and spicy almost like a quality citrus note cologne."

"When it comes to Nightcap &#8230; I love it. It's almost like a barnhouse/fermentation smell. 
The whole experience of smoking it reminds me of sitting by the fire in a 250 year old European farm house."

"I've also had a few bowls of Plumcake and I have to say I like it. It is sweet, sometimes tangy and has a very pleasant flavor and topping. If you're in the mood for a fairly light aromatic, check it out."_

I am also new to pipe smoking and I know it will take quite a bit of time and many tries at different tobaccos, before I get a handle on the flavors and before I can start to pick out the blends that I favor over others. Knowing this, I would recommend patience when dealing with anything that is new. You may be just going through a "typical stage" that most of us have experienced, before we truly start to appreciate the pipe.

My :2 p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my statement was simple, after reading your pros/cons... it seems that pipe smoking is not for you. i don't think many ppl meant any harm, and knowing some of their personalities, they were just "funning" with you.

i can't offer any recommendations, as the only strong tobacco tasting pipe tobacco that i know of, that would remind you of a cigar, would knock you to your knees and make your crap your pants.

i don't agree with a lot of your "pros/cons" either, but everyones tastes are subjective. if you prefer cigars, stick to 'em.

hopefully everyone chills out...


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

IHT said:


> hopefully everyone chills out...


Have a pipe and a poop!


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

All can say is WOW. I just read this thread and I can't believe I did. I don't agree with any of your CONS. You have some real issues. Sorry you feel that way. Time for a Drink now:al


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

> Knowing this, I would recommend patience when dealing with anything that is new. You may be just going through a "typical stage" that most of us have experienced, before we truly start to appreciate the pipe.


Maybe... I know at one point I did enjoy the flavors of the pipe tobacco I was smoking, but at this point my tastes have largely changed. It just got to be too much of the same cloying notes for me, it's like the flavors got amplified. For example, Pease Odyssey tastes like I'm smoking a buttery licorice stick now.



> i can't offer any recommendations, as the only strong tobacco tasting pipe tobacco that i know of, that would remind you of a cigar, would knock you to your knees and make your crap your pants.


 I doubt it. Unless you're talking about pure perique or something... I enjoy strong cigars.



> In the end, smoking tobacco should be an enjoyable and relaxing diversion from the stress and activity of a normal day. If you can't find this in pipes, then stick with cigars. This needn't be a popularity contest - but a comradarie of fellow smokers.
> 
> First off I think we should take a breather and count to 10 before this thread degrades to the point of no return.
> 
> ...


Largely agreed with and understood. Actually I lucked out with cigars. Although there was of course a period when my palate had to acclimatize enough so that I could pick out individual flavors in a cigar, I have always loved smoking cigars from the first one I had. (err.. not county Phillys.)

The last paragraph rings so true for me, this is why I made this thread actually. I want to like pipe smoking (specially cause I've invested hundreds of dollars in it at this point), but I haven't found a tobacco that clicks with me. I would appreciate a few hints perhaps? I'll do as you say and look at reviews.

Anyone who think I'm a troll, and posted this to insult pipe smokers, is mistaken. My intention was not to insult anyone... I'm not going to apologize for it though because there are people posting in this thread that take life way to seriously. The post that started this thread was one man's opinion and my experiences as honestly as I could tell them.



> Well, I didn't come here to win a damn popularity contest so tell me how you guys really feel.


Some people have taken offense over this comment. Look at it in the context of: I'm taking a lot of flak, and I'm trying to be lighthearted about it.

Lastly, stop feeling sorry for me  It's been a long time since I last posted on CS and apparently the sensitive levels are at Estrogen Factor 9! I kid, I kid :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

EKG said:


> ... I enjoy *strong cigars*.





EKG said:


> Cigars I enjoy.... Basically everything except the known nasty ones. *5 Vegas, the cigar.com blends *(especially cause they're cheap), a bunch more.


I am sure you didn't mean any harm, but as one Gorilla said, you go into the Pipe Forum and bash pipe smoking, then you better expect to get :mn

If I went into the Habanos Forum and listed all the reasons Cuban cigars suck, I would expect :mn too.

P.S.......5Vegas are _not _strong cigars....never had a cigar.com blend, so I can't speak for the strength of those. Give a JdN Antano or a RyJ Cazadore a try.


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't _only_ enjoy strong cigars. I can enjoy a Vegas Gold as much as a Rocky Patel, Indian Tabac or whatever. I've never tried one of those double or triple ligero deals.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

EKG said:


> I don't _only_ enjoy strong cigars. I can enjoy a Vegas Gold as much as a Rocky Patel, Indian Tabac or whatever. I've never tried one of those double or triple ligero deals.


If that is the case, you really havn't had a strong cigar, imo.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EKG,
i use to smoke only cubans, strong ones, light ones, medium ones, etc. there are some pipe tobaccos that put the strongest of cuban cigars (which i have personally experienced putting the strongest of the strong non-cubans to shame in that dept) in the medium category.

smoking a BBF or Party Lusitania was no problem for me, same for the cigar "some" consider to be the strongest cigars they've ever smoked, the RyJ Cazadore, and when i smoke Gawith & Hoggarth's Dark Flake unscented, i can only smoke it in the smallest of bowls... if i were to smoke it in a medium to large bowl, i'd have the shakes, cold sweats, probably crap my pants, and have to lay down in my own vomit for a few hours. <-- although i love the taste of that pipe tobacco, i know myself better than to pack a medium sized bowl of that stuff with the expectations of being able to walk when i was done.

so, there are some pipe tobaccos out there that are nothing but strong tobacco flavors, you just have to find them.

no problem if pipes aren't doing it for you, sorry you're not getting the enjoyment factor out of it that others do. that's how it goes some times.


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

> EKG,
> i use to smoke only cubans, strong ones, light ones, medium ones, etc. there are some pipe tobaccos that put the strongest of cuban cigars (which i have personally experienced putting the strongest of the strong non-cubans to shame in that dept) in the medium category.
> 
> smoking a BBF or Party Lusitania was no problem for me, same for the cigar "some" consider to be the strongest cigars they've ever smoked, the RyJ Cazadore, and when i smoke Gawith & Hoggarth's Dark Flake unscented, i can only smoke it in the smallest of bowls... if i were to smoke it in a medium to large bowl, i'd have the shakes, cold sweats, probably crap my pants, and have to lay down in my own vomit for a few hours. <-- although i love the taste of that pipe tobacco, i know myself better than to pack a medium sized bowl of that stuff with the expectations of being able to walk when i was done.


Dang! I had no idea. That sounds like some serious stuff.



> so, there are some pipe tobaccos out there that are nothing but strong tobacco flavors, you just have to find them.


I will continue my quest then. I just wanted to know if there was such a thing, as I was getting very frustrated. Is this Dark Flake you speak of such a tobacco?



> no problem if pipes aren't doing it for you, sorry you're not getting the enjoyment factor out of it that others do. that's how it goes some times.


Well, hopefully that will change some day, and thanks for the advice!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

EKG said:


> ... I want to like pipe smoking (specially cause I've invested hundreds of dollars in it at this point), but I haven't found a tobacco that clicks with me. I would appreciate a few hints perhaps? I'll do as you say and look at reviews.


Well then, it's obvious you are past the corncob stage (unless you are buying them from Dunhill ) ... 

I can tell you what my favorites are - but that won't help much because I actually like a couple on your "crappy" list - and also I haven't tried the ones you listed as enjoyable.

When I was starting out in pipes about 7 yrs ago, review websites really helped me to sort out the thousands of pipe blends out there. Then TobaccoReviews came along and to this day I still find it to be an invaluable resource. But even then, these are still other people's opinions and offer no guarantee that I will have the same impression.

Your best bet at this point is to buy in small quantities and sample as many different blends as you can. Try the same tobacco in different pipes. Maybe try some of the cigar blends to bridge the gap ( GL Pease Robusto, McClelland Dominican Glory, C&D Gray Ghost).

It may not seem like it now, but I've found the journey to be more enjoyable than the destination in most cases. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

here some reviews on tobaccoreviews of dark flake unscented.

here's what i wrote on the same tobacco. i've sent others on here some of it as well, maybe they can chime in as well.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Another suggestion for you EKG, would be to seriously give pipe tobacco a chance, meaning maybe you should lay down the stogies for a week or two. I am a reforming cigarette smoker and when I stay away from the cigs I LOVE my pipe tabak, but when I start hitting the cigs and also smoke my pipes, the pipe tobacco loses a lot of its character, its highs and lows that normally make it such an experience to smoke. And if I take it too far then pipe smoking just makes me tired and all the tobaccos just taste bland and dull. Hope this helps. We could use a few more on the pipe forum.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

cquon said:


> Maybe you need to find some pipe tobacco flavored with 7 year old Madagascar vanilla?


This is one unique thread?!? And, BTW...stay away from my 7 year old Madagascar vanilla! :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pds said:


> This is one unique thread?!?


We like to keep things fresh here in the pipe forum boss :tu



pds said:


> And, BTW...stay away from my 7 year old Madagascar vanilla! :ss


Is it the burnt variety? If so where can I get some!? p


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, I bought some Dark Flake and McC Dominican Glory Maduro, and I will work from there.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

I can't remember if you have tried anything with Latakia in it. If not, you might want to try it. Any of the Frog Mortons have it and Frog Morton on the Bayou has perique in it, which may strengthen it a bit. Frog Morton was the first pipe tobacco I tried and I really liked it - as well as plumcake. I'm used to smoking Excalibur cigars which, while not strong enough to put you on your butt, are described as Hondurans on the strong side of medium. (Of course your taste may consider them mild, lol.) If you have tried a latakia blend and didn't like it, keep looking. Your pipe tobacco is out there. I wish you good luck on your quest.


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you sir, I have heard good things about Frog but never tried it. After trying this new batch I will order some.


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

I think, like wine of all alcohol drinks, pipe smoking has the most class of all tobacco smoking forms.

I have smoked both cigars and pipe. To me pipe is much much better. Just from selecting the pipe im going to smoke for that day, to filling the bowl and lighting my pipe, tamping, etc... it is a glorious experience. Also the act of smoking the pipe is art. I think Pipe smoking is more for people who are thinkers and philosophers. Im an artist so I when I smoke my pipe I come out with new ideas for paintings.

Also browsing and buying a new pipe is really enjoyable. And trying new tobaccos is amazing. 

And pipe tobacco smells and tastes amazing. 

Overall, pipe smoking is hands down better than cigars for me. Only one thing comes close to pipe smoking for me, and that is wine tasting. but you can't be smoking a pipe if you are drinking good wine because tobacco and wine don't mix IMO. They are two seperate things to be enjoyed separately.

I think wine is the oldest form of alcohol and a pipe is the oldest form of smoking tobacco? Either way, they are both one of the greatest pleasures of humanity, ever, in history.


----------



## nikolaj (Apr 26, 2007)

sfumato1002 said:


> I think wine is the oldest form of alcohol and a pipe is the oldest form of smoking tobacco? Either way, they are both one of the greatest pleasures of humanity, ever, in history.


wikipedia says beer is the oldest alcoholic drink  and as for pipe being the oldest form of smoking tobacco, it's very likely, seeing as their are so many different kinds of pipes in various cultures.
By the way, as a graphic designer I agree there's nothing better for stimulating creativity than a good bowl.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

nikolaj said:


> wikipedia says beer is the oldest alcoholic drink  and as for pipe being the oldest form of smoking tobacco, it's very likely, seeing as their are so many different kinds of pipes in various cultures.
> By the way, as a graphic designer I agree there's nothing better for stimulating creativity than a good bowl.


I have an artist friend that smokes a few bowls before starting a project, but I dont ask for any "vendors".


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

> I think Pipe smoking is more for people who are thinkers and philosophers.


Well, excuussseeee me! :r

No wonder I enjoy cigars so much, going to community college and all. Now Mongo smash something.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nikolaj said:


> wikipedia says beer is the oldest alcoholic drink


true, it was made way back in mesopotamia... i'm sure it wasn't some piss-water like coors light either.


----------



## lowcountrycigars (Apr 19, 2007)

I use to smoke a pipe much more than I do now. I just think it is way to mild a smoke for me. I really prefer a cigar 10X to a pipe now. The fragrant smell of pipe tobacco is very nice. I love the Nicarguan cigar tobbacco smell.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Lots of great people from all walks of life like a nice uuuuh bowl..hehe. Nothing wrong with that.

As for the original post, I've never smoked a pipe that had tabac in it, but soon I'd lilke to buy myself some cheap corncobs and smoke some Jose L. Piedra Clippings and go from their.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, let's see, (and BTW, I smoke cigars as well as a pipe, but not nearly as often) when I've finished smoking my pipe I can put it back in the rack to be used again many times over, while with my cigar, all I'm left with is a very expensive piece of round paper. Now I have nothing against round pieces of paper, but I do hate paying several dollars apiece for the darn things.

But in all fairness, there have been a few occasions when I thought the round paper ring may have been worth the price, but on the whole, the very best pipe tobaccos sell for far less than the very best cigars. Paper ring included, of course. p :ss 

F. Prefect


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

Regarding GH Dark Flake (unscented), smoked a bit of it today, straight out of the package...

If God smokes a pipe, I'm quite certain he must enjoy this stuff every now and again... Hard to keep lit IMO, but that is almost a good thing. Every "hit" is to be savored.

:ss :ss :ss 
  

Thanks to IHT and all the gorillas that helped me out! This stuff will tide me over for quite a while (I would hope until the day I die), and I will keep searching for more pipe tobacco I like...


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

EKG said:


> Regarding GH Dark Flake (unscented), smoked a bit of it today, straight out of the package...
> 
> If God smokes a pipe, I'm quite certain he must enjoy this stuff every now and again... Hard to keep lit IMO, but that is almost a good thing. Every "hit" is to be savored.
> 
> ...


Let it dry, it carries moisture deep in it's leather soul, and in my experience it's better to rub it a little finer than with some flakes.


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

> Let it dry, it carries moisture deep in it's leather soul, and in my experience it's better to rub it a little finer than with some flakes.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I luv the smell of the pipe, the ritual of it's loading and tinkering as you smoke it... The fact that a pipe lasts for decades if properly cared for and becomes an intimate companion through life basically.

It's far cheaper (assuming you don't get in the habit of buying a new expensive pipe every couple weeks) than cigars and smells better to me.

Never had any of those symptoms you describe; sweating, etc. 

Smoking a good pipe relaxes me and is some of my most enjoyable moments!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

you could give these a try.

http://store.pipesandcigars.com/mcciblrla.html


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Another type that you might like is the Samuel Gawith Black XX Rope. Cut into slices and put in a pipe, it's akin to smoking a slightly more fragrant road tar. I've only had it once, and I think that's enough for me, but it seems right up your alley.


----------

